# SUP Shoes



## calendar16 (Mar 8, 2007)

What's everyone rolling with for shoes in the summer? My Chacos kill my feet when I am SUPing and I don't want the neoprene in the middle of the summer as I run warm and that would just be a sweaty wet foot the whole way down a run...

Opinions on the Teva Gnarkosi's, Astral Brewer's, etc.?

Curious to know what y'all think?

thanks!


----------



## Jensjustduckie (Jun 29, 2007)

Those five finger shoes are awesome for SUPing... I wish they made them to fit my own foot. It's like being barefoot on the board which is awesome, except you have protection from rocks.


----------



## spacecase (Oct 20, 2011)

I second the five fingers. They are all I boated in last year. They were decent in chilly spring runoff and in 110 degree heat on the Juan. They're not a hindrance swimming either.


----------



## storm11 (Feb 10, 2006)

Any skate style water shoe like the Gnarkosi, Brewer or Rassler, with a flat sole and 90 degree sole edge will give you much better response and feel over a rounded sole like the Five Finger shoes or something similar. Plus they look a hell of a lot cooler than having a permanent toe wedgie. 

I love my Gnarkosi's and am pretty bummed they quit making them.


----------



## benjamin_smith (Jul 22, 2013)

I have a pair of xcel 3mm surf booties (Xcel Drylock Split Toe 3mm - AQV39013 | Xcel US). Aside from going barefoot, they offer the best grip and control out of any water shoe I've found… at the cost of less protection however.


----------



## skideeppow (Jun 16, 2009)

IMHO, these are hands down the best shoes, i put some quick clip barrels on the laces. The teva shoes are shit, because they have all the lift and the ramp angle is so extreme.

These adidas are flat and very low to the ground. 

Amazon.com: adidas Outdoor Boat CC Lace Boat Shoe - Men's: Shoes


----------



## martystecher (May 13, 2008)

I saw a girl wearing these the other day. she was a fisher girl, so she needed foot protection. She said they are good.
If you are in moving water then your feet will stay cool and boots offer real protection. 

Skagit Wading Boot Sticky Rubber - Footwear | Redington Fly Fishing

I mostly river sup in lower flows, so I hook the fins plenty. Running off the from onto the rocks in booties is a recipe for disaster. 

I sweep up instead of hop up, and footwear with a toe box helps with that. 

I have tried the keen boots, but there is too much room in the toes, so they bang.
I have the xcel 2 toe. I wear those at CA surf breaks so I they won't think I am a kook, but those catch your leash between the toes. Bad. 

Boots are not hip. 

hope that helps m


----------



## TenMileCreekKayaks (May 11, 2008)

*Astral 2014 product line...*

Check out Astral, durable, dependable, sticky, drain well, great support. I believe in covering your toes is best for river application. That is the issue with five fingers, don't want to break a toe or get it caught in the river bed...

Astral Products - Footwear

TMCK


Keep the Hairy Side Up...


----------



## SteamboatBORN (Sep 22, 2012)

skideeppow said:


> IMHO, these are hands down the best shoes, i put some quick clip barrels on the laces. The teva shoes are shit, because they have all the lift and the ramp angle is so extreme.
> 
> These adidas are flat and very low to the ground.
> 
> Amazon.com: adidas Outdoor Boat CC Lace Boat Shoe - Men's: Shoes


I have a pair of the Teva's and I love them but agree with Skideeppow, they are WAY to high of a heel. I lose some stability compared to other shoes. Next shoe will be the Astrals.


----------

